# Xiangyang place



## KAKRICAS (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello

I have just arrived in Xiangyang,i will be working here for at least 6 months and i am wondering if there is any expatriate posting in this forum from this specific place so as to meet and socialize.

Cheers


----------

